# it belongs to her



## awelley

Hallo, ik heb een vraag over de voorzetsel die ik moet gebruiken na het werkwoord "behoren".

Bij voorbeeld, ik wil "It belongs to her" zeggen, moet ik "Het behoort tot haar" ofwel "Het behoort aan haar" zeggen?

Alvast bedankt.

PS: Als er nog taalfouten zijn in de tekst, die ik net heb geschreven, even corrigeren alstublieft zodat ik mijn Nederlands bevorder.


----------



## marrish

Ik zou zeggen "het is van haar" of 'het behoort bij haar' maar ik kan het bij het verkeerde eind hebben.

De enige schrijffout is, naar mijn mening "bijvoorbeeld"  - het hoort aan elkaar geschreven te worden maar nog eens, ik weet het niet zeker.


----------



## YellowOnline

To belong: bijna altijd als "is van". Het woord "behoren" wordt eerder gebruikt voor bijvoorbeeld een deel van een groep (bv. "_België en Nederlanden behoren tot de EU._").

"Bijvoorbeeld" is in één woord, inderdaad.

Tenslotte: "_zodat ik mijn Nederlands bevorder._" -> "_zodat ik mijn Nederlands verbeter._" Bevorderen is (meestal) een verhoging in rang (bv. "_Ze werd tot luitenant bevorderd._")


----------



## bibibiben

awelley said:


> Hallo, ik heb een vraag over de voorzetsel die ik moet gebruiken na het werkwoord "behoren".
> 
> Bij voorbeeld, ik wil "It belongs to her" zeggen, moet ik "Het behoort tot haar" ofwel "Het behoort aan haar" zeggen?



Met (_be)horen aan_ kun je wel bezit uitdrukken, maar het klinkt wat verouderd:

_Alles wat je ziet behoort aan mij._

Als je _toebehoren_ gebruikt, klinkt dat al wat meer van deze tijd:

_Alles wat je ziet behoort mij toe._
Of: _Alles wat je ziet behoort aan mij toe._

In het dagelijks taalgebruik zul je echter het vaakst horen:

_Alles wat je ziet is van mij._

_(Be)horen bij_ drukt geen bezit uit, maar drukt uit dat iets of iemand zijn juiste/natuurlijke plaats bij iets of iemand anders heeft. Er is dus verschil tussen:

(1) Jij behoort mij toe.

en

(2) Jij (be)hoort bij mij.

Zin (1) kun je vervangen door het prozaïsche _jij bent van mij_, maar zin (2) niet.


----------



## Peterdg

awelley said:


> Hallo, ik heb een vraag over de *het*  voorzetsel die *dat* ik moet gebruiken na het werkwoord "behoren".
> 
> Als er nog taalfouten zijn in de tekst, die ik net heb geschreven, even corrigeren alstublieft zodat ik mijn Nederlands bevorder *verbeter*.


Nog een paar foutjes.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb de indruk dat het ozne vraagsteller wat minder gaat om bezit dan wel om 'behore'n als zodanig.  Het lijkt mij dat wij, net als de Engelstaligen, wat worstelen met twee betekenissen van "belong to", namelijk als bezit-aanduidend en als verwijzend naar lidmaatschap, of deel uitmaken van een groep. Maar hierboven komen onze equivalenten al aan bod: 

(a) bezit: het *behoort *mij *toe*/ het behoort aan mij [toe] (ik gebruik deze variant niet meer, zou ik zeggen)
(b) lid van groep, deel van: iets of iemand b*ehoort tot *een groep/ een verzameling
(c) lid van een groep moeten zijn:  iets of iemand (*be)hoort bij *mij   (vandaar ook _behoorlijk, naar behoren _- zoals het zou moeten zijn...)

Maar misschien ga ik wat te snel door de bocht... Aanvullingen welkom...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik heb de indruk dat het ozne vraagsteller wat minder gaat om bezit dan wel om 'behore'n als zodanig. Het lijkt mij dat wij, net als de Engelstaligen, wat worstelen met twee betekenissen van "belong to", namelijk als bezit-aanduidend en als verwijzend naar lidmaatschap, of deel uitmaken van een groep. Maar hierboven komen onze equivalenten al aan bod:
> 
> (a) bezit: het *behoort* mij *toe*/ het behoort aan mij [toe] (ik gebruik deze variant niet meer, zou ik zeggen)
> (b) lid van groep, deel van: iets of iemand b*ehoort tot* een groep/ een verzameling
> (c) lid van een groep moeten zijn: iets of iemand (*be)hoort bij* mij (vandaar ook _behoorlijk, naar behoren_ - zoals het zou moeten zijn...)
> 
> Maar misschien ga ik wat te snel door de bocht... Aanvullingen welkom...



Ik denk dat awelley met zijn voorbeeldzin juist wel op bezit doelt.

Het Nederlandse_ (be)horen_ heeft diverse betekenissen, waaronder:
(a) Het drukt een bezitsrelatie uit (= toe*behoren aan*)
(b) Het benadrukt het op natuurlijke wijze samengaan van zaken of personen (=*horen bij*)
(c) Het drukt uit dat iets of iemand (al dan niet noodzakelijk) deel is van iets anders of van een groter geheel (= (*be)horen bij*/*tot*)
(d) Het drukt uit dat iets of iemand zich ergens zou moeten bevinden (= (*be)horen bij/in/op/aan/buiten/binnen/naast etc.*).

Voorbeelden van betekenis (a):
(1) Zij behoort (aan) mij toe.
(2) Alle macht behoort (aan) hem toe.

Voorbeelden van betekenis (b):
(2) Zij hoort bij mij. [Zij is voor mij geschapen.]
(3) Die spuuglelijke handtas hoort bij haar. [Die handtas is te beschouwen als een deel van haar wezen.]
(4) Die kinderen horen bij haar. [Die kinderen (_niet _noodzakelijkerwijs haar eigen kinderen) zijn alles voor haar.]
(5) Dat nerveuze gedrag hoort bij hem. [Zo zit hij nu eenmaal in elkaar.]

_Horen_ krijgt in deze betekenis bijna altijd de nadruk.

Voorbeelden van betekenis (c):
(6) Zij hoort bij mij. [Wij zijn beiden in dezelfde groep ingedeeld.]
(7) Die spuuglelijke handtas hoort bij haar. [Ik zag die handtas namelijk eerder ook al bij haar andere bagage liggen.]
(8) Die kinderen horen bij haar. [Zij en de kinderen zijn deel van hetzelfde gezin.]
(9) De maan hoort bij de aarde.
(10) Dit stuk grond hoort nog bij/behoort nog tot onze tuin.
(11) Behoort de Krim nu tot Rusland of tot Oekraïne?

_(Be)horen_ krijgt in deze betekenis (vrijwel) nooit de nadruk. 

Voorbeelden van betekenis (d):
(12) Zij hoort bij mij (te zijn). [Zij zou bij mij moeten zijn.]
(13) Die kinderen horen bij haar (te zijn). [Die kinderen zouden bij haar moeten zijn.]
(14) Glas hoort in de glasbak.
(15) Deze al maanden slepende kwestie hoort zeker op de agenda.
(16) Die klok hoort aan de muur in de woonkamer, niet aan de keukenmuur.
(17) Al het bestek hoort naast het bord te liggen.
(18) De Krim hoort bij Oekraïne, riep de Oekraïense demonstrant woedend.

_(Be)horen_ krijgt in deze betekenis normaal gesproken niet de nadruk, maar het kan wel.


Een zin als _it belongs to her_ is zonder context alleen op te vatten als vallend onder betekenis (a): iets is van haar. Oftewel: iets *behoort (aan)* haar toe. De  betekenissen (b), (c) en (d) vallen af, óf omdat het Engels in die gevallen een ander werkwoord dan _to belong to_ zou gebruiken óf omdat meer context benodigd zou moeten zijn, met name een nadere omschrijving van wat _it_ inhoudt. Alleen dan wordt het mogelijk om een andere betekenis dan die van een bezitsrelatie aan deze uitspraak te geven. Stel dat _it_ verwijst naar _anger. _Dan krijg je dus:_ Anger belongs to her._ Een vrij ongebruikelijke uitspraak, maar nog net niet onmogelijk. En inderdaad, een bezitsrelatie wordt er in zo'n geval niet mee uitgedrukt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb maar één kritische opmerking bij de indrukwekkende lijst hierboven, hoewel je de kern van het probleem zelf bijna suggereert. Volgens mij heeft 'horen' in betekenis (d) gewoon geen voorzetsel, maar is het een soort hulpwerkwoord als 'ought to' in het Engels, maar met vaak verzwegen/ weggelaten 'te zijn', zoals je zegt. De voorzetsels hoeven we daar dus niet te vermelden. Maar (18) past volgens mij niet in dat rijtje, maar bij (b). Nee ?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik heb maar één kritische opmerking bij de indrukwekkende lijst hierboven, hoewel je de kern van het probleem zelf bijna suggereert. Volgens mij heeft 'horen' in betekenis (d) gewoon geen voorzetsel, maar is het een soort hulpwerkwoord als 'ought to' in het Engels, maar met vaak verzwegen/ weggelaten 'te zijn', zoals je zegt. De voorzetsels hoeven we daar dus niet te vermelden. Maar (18) past volgens mij niet in dat rijtje, maar bij (b). Nee ?



Inderdaad, met die enorme opsomming van voorzetsels (afgesloten met _etc._) wilde ik uitdrukken dat het voorzetselgebruik vrij is. Dat leek mij sprekender en duidelijker dan formuleringen als _geen voorzetsel_ of _geen vast voorzetsel_.

Zin (18) valt niet onder _horen_ (c),  want daaronder vallen _constateringen_ dat iets deel uitmaakt van een groter geheel:

(1) Dat stuk grond _hoort bij_ onze tuin. = Dat stuk grond maakt deel uit van onze tuin.
(2) De Krim _hoort bij_ Oekraïne. = De Krim maakt deel uit van Oekraïne.

In dit soort gevallen kun je altijd _behoren tot_ gebruiken:
(3) Dat stuk grond _behoort tot_ onze tuin.
(4) De Krim _behoort tot_ Oekraïne.

Onder _horen_ (d) vallen geen constateringen. _Horen_ heeft nu puur de betekenis van _zou moeten_:
(5) Dat stuk grond hoort bij onze tuin. = Dat stuk grond zou bij onze tuin moeten (komen)/bij onze tuin gevoegd moeten worden.
(6) De Krim hoort bij Oekraïne. = De Krim zou bij Oekraïne moeten komen/bij Oekraïne ondergebracht moeten worden.

In dit geval zou vervanging door _behoren tot_ de betekenis van de zin veranderen. 

Ik ben er trouwens groot voorstander van om _horen bij_ niet in de betekenis van _behoren tot_ te gebruiken. Vaak verschaft de context wel enige duidelijkheid, maar dat is lang niet altijd zo. En dan is niet na te gaan wat de schrijver nu bedoeld zou kunnen hebben.


----------



## ThomasK

is er geen misverstand in het spel? Ik verwees inzake (18) naar (b)... En krijg je toch geen subtiel verschil wanneer je in (3-4) _horen bij _door _behoren tot _vervangt? Mij lijkt daar telkens iets 'prescriptiefs' in de lucht te hangen, dat ik niet echt onderken bij _behoren tot_.. 

 (1) en (2) zijn inderdaad in wezen ambigu, inderdaad, en dat lijkt mij op zich vreemd. Het zou zelfs tot politieke kwesties kunnen leiden: de ene zal (1) lezen als een vaststelling (deel van) en de ander als een mening, een visie (het zou deel van ... moeten worden), zoals je aangeeft. Maar ik geloof dat hetzelfde problem rijst met het Engelse 'belong to'. Voor mij heel bijzonder: dat een woord een 'descriptieve' betekenis en een 'prescriptieve' (...) betekenis kan hebben. Toevallig of niet heb je dat ook met _manier _vs. (goede) _manieren_, _manier _vs. _mode _(in wezen ook gewoon _modus_, wijze_)_, mores (Lat.) vs. mores (Ned., misschien ook Latijn), _stijl _vs. _stijl_...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> is er geen misverstand in het spel? IK verwees (18) naar (b)...


Ja, inderdaad! Verkeerd gelezen ...

_Horen_ (b) is eigenlijk een pregnant gebruikt _horen_ (c). Als _horen_ (d) zich onderscheidt van _horen (c)_, dan zeker ook van _horen _(b). De verschillen zijn misschien het best te illustreren aan de hand van zinnen (4), (8) en (13):

(4) Die kinderen _hóren_ bij haar.  = Heel haar wezen is vervuld van de omgang met die kinderen (niet per se haar eigen kinderen). Zij is niet compleet als zij gescheiden wordt van deze kinderen. Denk aan een moeder, kleuterjuf of au pair die zich geen (beroeps)leven zonder kinderen kan voorstellen.

(8) Die kinderen horen bij haar.  = Neutrale mededeling. De kinderen maken deel uit van dezelfde groep als waartoe zij behoort. Als die groep een gezin is, wordt er dus een ouder-kindrelatie uitgedrukt.

(13) Die kinderen horen bij haar (te zijn). = De kinderen (niet per se haar eigen kinderen) zouden onder haar hoede moeten vallen. Het kan zijn dat ze geen ene biet om die kinderen geeft en dat zij ze liever kwijt dan rijk is (exit _horen b_). Het kan ook zijn dat zij tot een volslagen andere groep of ander gezin behoort dan de kinderen of dat er zelfs helemaal geen sprake is van een groep (exit _horen c_). Wat echter altijd het geval is: de kinderen dienen volgens de spreker in haar nabijheid te verkeren.



ThomasK said:


> En krijg je toch geen subtiel verschil wanneer je in (3-4) _horen bij_ door _behoren tot_ vervangt? Mij lijkt daar telkens iets 'prescriptiefs' in de lucht te hangen, dat ik niet echt onderken bij _behoren tot_..


 
Misschien omdat het lastig is om de invloed van _horen _(d)  te weren uit _horen_ (c?) Toevoeging van een nadere bepaling als _nog net_ kan helpen. De invloed van _horen_ (d) doet zich dan niet meer voelen:

Dat stukje grond hoort nog net bij onze tuin. = Dat stukje grond maakt nog net deel uit van onze tuin.

Maar ja, lastig blijft het wel. Vandaar dat ik _horen bij_ liever niet gebruikt zie in de betekenis van (_be)horen tot_. Het is vragen om misverstanden.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, hoor, ik volg je. Mij blijft het intrigeren... Ik houd mij aanbevolen wanneer iemand  de bron van die ambiguïteit en soortgelijke zou kennen of gewoon de oorzaak ervan zou kunnen aangeven...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Juist, hoor, ik volg je. Mij blijft het intrigeren... Ik houd mij aanbevolen wanneer iemand  de bron van die ambiguïteit en soortgelijke zou kennen of gewoon de oorzaak ervan zou kunnen aangeven...



Wat ik zoal heb kunnen opsnorren en ik hier even kort door de bocht kan vermelden:

1. _Horen_ en _behoren_ zijn nauw verwant.

2. De eerste betekenisontwikkelingen hadden betrekking op _aan *iemand* (be)horen_:  horen → luisteren → luisteren naar iemand → gehoorzamen aan iemand → onder iemands gezag staan → iemands bezit zijn.  [=_ horen a_]

3. Vervolgens werd _behoren_ ook gebruikt in combinatie met levenloze voorwerpen, waarbij het idee van bezit dus noodgedwongen op de achtergrond raakt:
→ aan *iets* behoren → zich voegen naar iets → bij iets passen/zijn gepaste plaats hebben → passen in een uit delen bestaand geheel. [=_ horen c_]

4. Weer wat later kreeg_ behoren_ het karakter van een verplichting en kon het ook als een onpersoonlijk werkwoord gebruikt worden:
bij iets passen / zijn gepaste plaats hebben → passen, betamen.

5. En van onpersoonlijk werkwoord dat een verplichting uitdrukt (het behoort zo), werd het een persoonlijk werkwoord dat een verplichting uitdrukt (je behoort), al dan niet gevolgd door _te_ + infinitief.  [= _horen d_]

Zoals gezegd kan _horen b_ als een pregnante vorm van _horen c_ beschouwd worden.

De ellende is nu dat de betekenissen die _(be)horen_ in de loop der eeuwen op zich heeft genomen, vrijwel alle naast elkaar zijn blijven bestaan. En dus zitten we nu met dubbelzinnigheden opgescheept ...


----------



## ThomasK

Waw, prima informatie. Hartelijk dank! Vooral punt 2 vind ik heel revelerend.


----------

